# 2 unidentified wild plants from East Central Florida



## 11thEarlOfMars (May 15, 2021)

Hi all, got a couple more plants I am not sure of the ID.

Both came from the edge of a canal in East Central Florida in the St. Johns River headwaters. The one that looks like little mangrove shoots attached to tendrils were found floating near beds of hydrilla and eelgrass (Vallisneria americana) but I couldn't find any that were attached to either plant, and haven't been able to reliably match it to any pictures of either. I don't even know if I planted it properly.

The other one, with round leaves, was found nearby, submerged at the edge of the water. Google Lens said it was Ludwigia repens, but my plant has round leaves whereas L. repens is pointed.

Any help is most appreciated. Thanks!

Plant 1:
























Plant 2:


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Are the first ones actually mangrove fruit? Not totally sure what to make of it.

The second is _Ludwigia peploides_. The occasional population of _L. repens_ can have round leaves but the easy giveaway here is that your plant has alternate leaves, whereas _L. repens_ has opposite leaves. Unfortunately, it doesn't really work as a traditional aquarium plant as it tends to bolt for the surface.


----------



## 11thEarlOfMars (May 15, 2021)

Thanks so much. The first one isn't mangrove, the pods are much too small (3 inches long or less). As for the Ludwigia, it seems to be holding it's own so far, one stalk is showing noticeable growth and the others are either growing slowly or at least not degrading at all. I don't mind if it's emergent, really, if I can keep it alive. Worst case is I just have to replace it with something else eventually.


----------



## Jermy (Oct 21, 2021)

I got some Peploides out of a local Creek last year. In a hi tech setting it can actually turn a quite beautiful orange and stays more compact. In any low tech tho, it does definitely run right for the surface in what seems like 6 inches a day. Makes some excellent floating rosettes and has a cool zigzag stem. Here's the best pick I have rn


----------



## 11thEarlOfMars (May 15, 2021)

WOW! That's beautiful. I'm encouraged that this stuff may really be something cool eventually. Mine actually hasn't been looking too great lately, though... hopefully it's recoverable. I think snails and insufficient light have been keeping it from flourishing as it should be. So yesterday I made some changes to the tank, including adding floating rings to the top to keep the duckweed out of the center and allow quite a bit more light to reach the submerged plants. May even add an extra light fixture to see if it helps. I'll probably be removing some snails soon too. We shall see!


----------

